# Graph Thingy



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2010)

I know there has been an increase in posting volume over in the Marriott forum. But how much? I know in the past I have seen the TUG gurus post graphs that indicate posting volume over a monthly period. It is possible to see how posting volume has changed in the Marriott forum over the past several weeks. If this is proprietary information, just say so and no posting of the information is necessary.

Just curious is all.


----------



## e.bram (Jul 14, 2010)

Is graph thingy the same as graph theory.(what drives GPSes)


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 14, 2010)

The statistics option that we can use to generate those graphics only provides the ability to trace overall posts to the entire BBS.  It does not give us the ability to trace a specific forum.  I agree, that would be interesting information.


----------

